# £4k spending money



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello I've just received my LOI for my 12 month working holiday in Vancouver. I've have 4 grand saved up to bring with me. 

Q1. Have I got enough money before my first job. (working in security on a BST).

Q2. Whats the best way to transfer my £'s into $'s 

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Geggs1 said:


> Hello I've just received my LOI for my 12 month working holiday in Vancouver. I've have 4 grand saved up to bring with me.
> 
> Q1. Have I got enough money before my first job. (working in security on a BST).
> 
> ...


Sorry, but what is LOI and BST?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi, 
Letter of introduction. My visa basically 

Basic security test. Mandatory security licence.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Geggs1 said:


> Hi,
> Letter of introduction. My visa basically
> 
> Basic security test. Mandatory security licence.
> ...


Okay. Provided you begin working right away your 4GBP should be okay to get you started. A great deal depends on your living arrangements. Vancouver is a very expensive place to live.
If it was ne I would buy a bank draft in the UK and deposit it in a Canadian bank. Alternatively I've read that HSBC in UK will help you transfer to an account in one of its Vancouver branches.
Good Luck.


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok I'll do that. Thanks so much


----------

